# vanilla cheese berry pie recipe



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

about to make this and thought I'd reshare the recipe... this is so yummy. 

INGREDIENTS:
·	1 package (large) vanilla instant pudding mix, prepared with goats milk of course
·	2c unflavored soft goat cheese
·	4 teaspoons vanilla extract
·	2 baked deep dish pie shells, 9-inch 
·	1 package (large) raspberry or cherry flavored gelatin 
·	1 3/4 cups boiling water 
·	4 cups berries
·	3 tablespoons sugar 
·	1/2 cup chopped walnuts or pecans
PREPARATION:
Prepare pudding mix according to directions on package. Blend in cream cheese. Add vanilla extract and beat until smooth. Pour into baked pie shell; refrigerate. 
Dissolve gelatin & sugar in boiling water 
Add berries to dissolved gelatin. Chill mixture until slightly congealed. Spread nuts over pudding mixture. Spread raspberry layer carefully over nuts & pudding mixture.
Chill until firm.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

That sounds good! I love making cheese & desserts,combine the two, and heaven. Thanks for sharing!
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

MMMM Carolyn


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Lynn - I have been eyeing this recipe for a few days, and I finally made it - kind of. I was NOT going to the store so I made it with what I had on hand - graham cracker crust and cheesecake flavored pudding. Oh my Gosh it is yummy - thanks for sharing.

Anne


----------

